# bypass question



## HPD22 (Jan 3, 2006)

if a town calls for a list for 4 permanent officers and is so unimpressed with the quality of the canidates that they only hire 2, can they take the #8 guy on the list or would that be violating civil service law?


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

HPD22 said:


> if a town calls for a list for 4 permanent officers and is so unimpressed with the quality of the canidates that they only hire 2, can they take the #8 guy on the list or would that be violating civil service law?


the can bypass potential candidates.....


----------



## HPD22 (Jan 3, 2006)

AFCOP said:


> the can bypass potential candidates.....


right but i thought if they hire 2 they could only pick from the top 5 they called for a list to hire 4 guys but only hired the #2 and #8 guys, wouldnt that be cheating the system?


----------



## KindaConfused (Mar 17, 2005)

All depends how the qulaify the bypass and if the guys bypassed decide to pursue suing the city. Also, all this 2n+1 for when a list is called for is hooey. I'm on a list which called for hiring 7 and there was 23 people on the certified list. That sounds more like 3n+2 . I think other people here have noticed this also.


----------



## Bob_A_Fett (Aug 31, 2005)

KindaConfused said:


> All depends how the qulaify the bypass and if the guys bypassed decide to pursue suing the city. Also, all this 2n+1 for when a list is called for is hooey. I'm on a list which called for hiring 7 and there was 23 people on the certified list. That sounds more like 3n+2 . I think other people here have noticed this also.


Was there a tie at the last rung? If there is a tie, then they have to include all the ties. So if they called for a list for 7 positions, they would get 15 on the list. If there was a tie at the #15 spot, then all those would get cards as well.


----------



## KindaConfused (Mar 17, 2005)

Nope...#15 on the list is in the middle of a tie, but #16 is the end of that tie.


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

KindaConfused said:


> All depends how the qulaify the bypass and if the guys bypassed decide to pursue suing the city. Also, all this 2n+1 for when a list is called for is hooey. I'm on a list which called for hiring 7 and there was 23 people on the certified list. That sounds more like 3n+2 . I think other people here have noticed this also.


Sounds like there was 8 people in the 15th spot.


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Maybe a criminal record tripped them up?? Can't hire good people in Hingham??


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

The 2n+1 rule only sets a minimum, They can send out 15 card for one position if they choose to do so. I dont know if I'd want to work for a city/town that operates like that............


----------



## HPD22 (Jan 3, 2006)

Buford T said:


> Maybe a criminal record tripped them up?? Can't hire good people in Hingham??


not everybody on the list had a criminal record i know i dont but they still only chose 2 when the town ok'd 4 pretty bad if you ask me and no hingham is a good department but i guess they just dont want certain people on their department for whatever reason


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

HPD22 said:


> not everybody on the list had a criminal record i know i dont but they still only chose 2 when the town ok'd 4 pretty bad if you ask me and no hingham is a good department but i guess they just dont want certain people on their department for whatever reason


Hey HPD, punctuation works wonders sometimes...................


----------

